# full chi or not ??



## bibble (May 10, 2012)

Pip
View attachment 7239
View attachment 7240
View attachment 7241
TACH] 14wk old pip only had him 2 wks was saved from a bad home


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Sweet one!

In the first pic where he is naked, yes. Like a deer headed Chi.

In the last pic where he still has fur, his nose and fur looks terrier.


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

She looks like she has some terrier mixed in. But someone who knows more might be able to tell you more.


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

_She may be 1/2 LC Chi and 1/2 SC Chi she does look full Deer head Chi but she's been shaved so its hard to tell_


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

If his hair was rough before you shaved it, then I would say there is some terrier in there. Are you in the UK? If so then probably Jack Russell. It is quite a common cross and a lovely mix. I know a few 'Jackahuahuas' and they seem to inherit the best parts of both breeds. Yorkie x Chi mixes are also quite common.
But if he has a coat problem, it could be that making his coat look rough. Very cute pup though either way.


----------



## bibble (May 10, 2012)

Awww thanks they did have a lc chi and a sc chi but u never can tell he has no pappers or anything


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I have no idea about the ful chi question, but I wanted to say how darling he is and how wonderful you are to rescue him from a bad situation.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Why was the dog shaved?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Looks a terrier mix to me. 

Oh, and mixing a long coat chi and a short coat does NOT create an intermediate coat. Thats genetically impossible. They will be long or short, not in between.


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

Brodysmom said:


> Looks a terrier mix to me.
> 
> Oh, and mixing a long coat chi and a short coat does NOT create an intermediate coat. Thats genetically impossible. They will be long or short, not in between.


I didn't mean that the dog would have intermediate coat I just meant. If the dog has a long coat and it was shaved but it wasn't a very good shave job it could explain the random hair here and there


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Looks mixed to me but cute and lucky you saved him!


----------



## Vereyna (May 1, 2012)

At glance I guessed mixed with Terrier. Whatever the answer, he's darling and lucky to have found you


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I would guess there is some terrier in your pup for sure


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

He looks like he has some kind of terrier in him to me. Regardless, he is still super cute!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

hmmm well he does look from the fur around the mouth like a terrier as tillie has that and she is part yorkshire terrier . also it pets at home you can get a DNA test for dogs so maybe that would help you out? :Wisdom Panel Insights Dog DNA Test (Online Only) | Pets at Home , its £60 and online only but if it would put your mind at rest i guess it wouldnt be too bad? good luck! x


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I don't know but he a cutie what ever his DNA says.....


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I vote that he is a terrier/chi mix of some sort......


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

i agree w the majority-chi w terrier mixed in


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I vote for terrier mix


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

I don't think it is a full chi. And if it is a full chi it doesn't match the breed standards.

More likely to be a cross between a pincher and a chi...


----------



## bibble (May 10, 2012)

If you dont mind me asking what are the bread standerds ?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

This is the breed standard as set forth by the parent club, the Chihuahua Club of America ....

American Kennel Club - Chihuahua


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Sweet pup.  But definitely not full Chi. He is what you call a "Heinz 57".
How did you find & adopt him?


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi he is so cute i want to know also why was he shaved thanyou


----------



## bibble (May 10, 2012)

He was not treated well i have only had him 2wks and after i got him home i bathed him the next day his fur started to fall out the vet said that it was due to stress so i shaved him to be all one length


----------



## mychiisfranco (May 12, 2012)

Full Chi or not? We bought him without papers which had mysteriously gone missing. He's currently 5 months old.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

mychiisfranco said:


> Full Chi or not? We bought him without papers which had mysteriously gone missing. He's currently 5 months old.


He does not look mixed to me. He's very cute by the way.


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

mychiisfranco said:


> Full Chi or not? We bought him without papers which had mysteriously gone missing. He's currently 5 months old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mychiisfranco (May 12, 2012)

Frankie is currently five months old. He is very sociable and loves nothing more than greeting everybody he meets. He's got a cross on his chest that makes him look like a little crusader 

He has an hernia on his belly which might need to be operated on. Apparently its very common in small breeds. Has anybody had a similar experience with their chi?


----------

